
Improving advertising on the web - robin_reala
https://blog.chromium.org/2017/06/improving-advertising-on-web.html?m=1
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14465546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14465546).

